# US Outdoor Nationals



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Nothing official yet, but looks like Dietmar shot a smoking 557/560 on monday, he's second behind Shane Wills

Gilles

Can't figure this one out,but looks like David Cousins might have broken his rizer or found a crack, but I think they get to throw out a days score..


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*day 2*

Jimmy Butts.......557..558..1115
Jesse Boadwater.556..557..1113
Dave Cousins.....555..558..1113
Deitmar.............557..556..1113


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow nice shooting! Where can I see scores and pictures. Is that NFAA?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*some impressive shooting .....*

by all 

PintoJK


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*don't know*



Pete731 said:


> Wow nice shooting! Where can I see scores and pictures. Is that NFAA?


Pierre, I just found this post by Darrel Mckechen (SP) , labled "official Darington " again spelling , just do scan for Dietmar and it should come up..

the NFAA site is not updated..

Gilles


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Seems ridiculous in this day and age that a National Championship in the States can't even offer at a minimum daily updates.

Looks like D is shooting it up again!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*nfaa*



hoody123 said:


> Seems ridiculous in this day and age that a National Championship in the States can't even offer at a minimum daily updates.
> 
> Looks like D is shooting it up again!


Andew, probably still comes down to some poor sap having to key something in...

Gilles


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> Andew, probably still comes down to some poor sap having to key something in...
> 
> Gilles


Well, you can bet that they keep a running total in a database of somesort be it Excel, Oracle, Foxpro, whatever. It'd take a grand total of 2 minutes to upload that and append a link on the NFAA page... (as I know you're well aware Gilles!  )


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Giles, all 5 days count this year!. You coming to the Sault in Sept.? Ken


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Pie North*



I BOW 2 said:


> Giles, all 5 days count this year!. You coming to the Sault in Sept.? Ken


Oh he'll be there and so will a lot more when we find out what kind of pies will be on the table:tongue:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sou*



I BOW 2 said:


> Giles, all 5 days count this year!. You coming to the Sault in Sept.? Ken


Hey Ken, yes..hopefully bring a few more buddies.. how about you and he wife?

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*3 day results, D is still in the running..*

comments from OBT..


DAVE COUSINS......557
Jesse Broadwater......556
Dietmar and Jimmy butts are now tied for 2nd place behind CUZ AND JESSE who are now tied for first......Dietmar and Jimmy are now 2 points back

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=528782&highlight=dietmar&page=3

Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> Oh he'll be there and so will a lot more when we find out what kind of pies will be on the table:tongue:


:zip:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> Giles, all 5 days count this year!. You coming to the Sault in Sept.? Ken


 You know that I will be there when will the pies show up


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Gilles, both Sally and Myself will be there along with Mike Payne, not sure about the rest of the crew yet. Pies,Pies seems to be some discusion about whether the "pies" need a passport this year??? :wink: Ken


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*D's still in the running!*

DAVE COUSINS 558 2229 554 557 560 BOBCAT 28
JESSE BROADWATER 557 2229 556 556 560 BOBCAT 28
DIETMAR TRILLUS 556 2226 557 555 558 BOBCAT 28
JIMMY BUTTS 558 2222 557 553 554 BOBCAT 28
JOSH SCHAFF 557 2221 553 556 555 BOBCAT 26

Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> Gilles, both Sally and Myself will be there along with Mike Payne, not sure about the rest of the crew yet. Pies,Pies seems to be some discusion about whether the "pies" need a passport this year??? :wink: Ken


I will sumggle the pies across the boarder


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Gilles, 

With only the animal round left, it will take both of the two front runners to stub their toes for Deitmar to have a chance. Awesome shooting by eveyone, some incredible scores turned in. Two 560's today..... wow!

How would you feel to be Jimmy Butts today, shooting a wrong target and scoring a 554


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yowsa, that's definitely a 554 the hard way! Gotta wonder how a pro makes that mistake though.


----------

